

Juan Enriquez Shares Mindboggling New Science - myoung8
http://www.ted.com/talks/juan_enriquez_shares_mindboggling_new_science.html?1

======
myoung8
Seems particularly appropriate in light of Trevor's debut on MTV for
Surrogates the movie :)

------
trapper
That was nothing short of inspiring. I'm gonna do some biohacking this weekend
- now - where did I put my eeg kit!

